# [2011] Apt. in Paris with air conditioning?



## 3kids4me (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm having a bear of a time finding a decent, clean, apartment for my daughter and me in Paris which has a/c.  I thought I had found a great one, put a deposit down, and then they sent me this sheet which said I couldn't run the a/c after 10:00 at night because it make too much noise for the neighbors.  So I'm back to square one.  (I did get my deposit back.) Anyone stayed in an amazing place that they can recommend for less than 200E/night?

Thanks!


----------



## Margariet (Sep 9, 2011)

When are you going? Paris is not a city where you necessarily need an airco. Besides if you put the airco on until 10 PM it might have becone very cold. It will probably make a lot of noise anyway.


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 9, 2011)

We are going in the summer and definitely want the air conditioning.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 9, 2011)

I seldom have had Air in Northern Europe (including Paris) except in Hotels and was fine.

But if you want to look more, try vbro.com or airbnb.com. I have used both sites in the states and been happy.

Cheers


----------



## Carol C (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll bet the Marriott near Disneyland Paris has AC.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 6, 2012)

have you found a place already?

If not try vrbo.com

When are you going?


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 15, 2012)

My daughter had good luck with www.airbnb.com  in Paris and I have been checking out places in Lyon and Provence for 2013.  Generally amenities are listed so I would think you could find air conditioned apartments.  Still AC is still not that common in Northern European residences.   Good Luck!!!  My daughter and her husband rented a Paris apt.  in Nov., so AC was not an issue.


----------



## DianeG (Apr 19, 2012)

*Also try HomeAway*

Homeaway.co.uk (www.holiday-rentals.co.uk) - this is the English sister site to Abritel, the largest rental website for France, IMO.

I had better luck with this site than with VRBO this year. Many Brits seem to own in Paris...

BTW - I just noticed that the OP's posting dated back to last Sept. -- did you find a suitable apartment?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

Please note that this questions is 7 mos. old.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 19, 2012)

Since we are only going to be in Paris for a few days, I decided to get a hotel.  We are staying at the K+K Cayre in St. Germain, which looks very nice and was reasonable at the time I booked it...now the prices appear to have increased.


----------

